# Angelfish eat algae!



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooo, a 210. I love that size. Someday.........

My long gone angels liked the long green filamentous algae they could only get when I pulled the hornwort out of the tank, they went nuts for it!

Rosy Barbs loved the algae on the glass but couldn't eat it due to having the wrong type mouth. They followed me when I scraped the glass to get the yummy stuff. Somehow they never got cut on the razor blade.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Young angels do indeed eat greens :fish: Adults not so much, but it's crazy the way they will compete for algae wafers with the loaches (go figure) Provide a green flake and mine ignore it but still do battle on the bottom for the pellets.


----------

